# Scattante R-660 Road Bike - '05



## Jasont111 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello guys and gals,

What do you know about the bike? How are the scantante's compared to the major brands i.e cannodale, spec, etc...? thanks! I am worried about reliability.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about reliability. They seem to be an unbeatable deal, especially when you consider the gruppos. I've never ridden or even seen one, but if I were in the market, I'd sure try one. Performance has a great return policy. If you don't like it, send it back. The most you'll lose is shipping & a little time.


----------



## Jasont111 (Jan 16, 2006)

Alrighty, I just bought the 660. and it is a smooth ride. Probably more bike than I need but a great price! I will go for 20 miles this weekend!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats! After you've ridden it for 1000 mi or so, post a review & let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Jasont111 (Jan 16, 2006)

will do....


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

I was going to say 'do a search on Scattante' but you've already made a wise choice.

Still loving mine after 1100 miles. As you said, hard to beat the spec for the price.

Jim


----------



## Jasont111 (Jan 16, 2006)

This brand is pretty hard to find newer reviews on.... Any suggestions?


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

You bought one. Let's hear your review.

Jim


----------



## Jasont111 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Jim,

Today was my first ride at 15 miles and it was awesome. Smooth, fast and wanting more... I am new to roadbikes and I was testing riding it to see how the position would treat me. I am a bigger guy and I did not like the lower handle position but position 2 was great. I have riden the trek 1200 and no comparison. I will let you know next week when I go for 25 miles... 

Anyone else have reviews?


----------



## aldiyo (Apr 6, 2006)

I bought mine a week ago, and I've done a couple of rides, about 150 miles on it. So far, its pretty good. Very smooth, very light and responsive (18 pounds, 54 cm ). The wheels are great, the frame is very comfortable, and the bike shines when you get to the hills.


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

My first bike was a Scattante 550. Still use it some today after 2 years. The thing can take a beating and keep going, because I've wrecked it many times. Not the lightest bike in the world, and is not the best climber, but the price is hard to beat. The only con I have with it is the flexy frame. I'm 170 lbs and can make the rear tire rub when out of the saddle up hill. Perhaps its the cheap Alex wheels, or perhaps I need to lose more weight. Overall it is a great bike for training.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

rear tire rubbing on chainstays
what thickness tire? (25mm or less?)
perhaps all your spokes need tightening?
perhaps tighten quick release tighter?

is this something that is known to happen with flexible frames? first time I've heard of it but I've been out of the loop for quite some years.


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm a MT Biker who just bought one ("05" R660) 4 weeks ago for $899 with $100 rebate with a Performance Card. I've put on 650+ miles on it since then. The Kenda tires are garbage, they only lasted 400miles as stitching started to show with 2 flats. I now have Michelin Krylion Carbons. I had a minor problem when climbing standing up, the rear tire would rub on the brake pads. I thought it was the frame flexing too much but all it was is I just had to tighting the rear skewers. All is good now, no more rubbing. I also changed the Truvativ Crankset to FSA Carbon Compacts as I wanna do more climbing for MTB training.

As far as the bike, it's 17.8lbs @ 54cm (Bike w/ Egg Beater pedals). The Ultegra Group is superb and carbon fork, seat post, & seat stay. The wheels are strong, I was 210lbs when I bought the bike and now 198lbs. The wheels are still true as when it was new. BTW these are Korso training wheels with 4mm blade spokes so they are tough. She is fast and stable. Fastest I've done so far going downhill is 48mph with no noticable unstability. For the price, you can't beat it. I'm actually enjoying Roadies more just because I can put on 25miles @ 16mph avg speed everyday right after work and not have to worry about going to the trail with my MTB. I just fell in love with the speed of roadies...


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

Friction_Shifter said:


> rear tire rubbing on chainstays
> what thickness tire? (25mm or less?)
> perhaps all your spokes need tightening?
> perhaps tighten quick release tighter?
> ...


My tires are 23mm. It could have been my spokes, I am not sure. I have broken a spoke in the rear wheel, so it is possible. The reason I know the frame flex's more is when I have the bike on the trainer. It moves much more in the bottom bracket area than my Six13 does. I can look down when pedaling and see it.

I doubt the problem was the rear quick release skewer, because I keep them tight. I feel it was a combo of my heavy weight, going out of the saddle up a steep hill, on cheap Alex wheels.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

I've been surprised by the toughness of the wheels, too. I'm 6' 2", 210 and tend to bunny-hop obstacles and debris. I was concerned that the low-spoke-count, no-name wheels would need replacement early, but I've got over 1100 miles on mine and have not had to touch a spoke, they are still perfectly true.

I've also never experienced any flex or rub, even standing and hammering uphill. You guys who are getting the closeouts for <$1K are thieves!  

Jim


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

Performance Bikes in Fremont, Ca is closing their doors this Sunday so 99 percent of items in stock are 50% off. Bikes are 20~30% off. I know they have the R660 51cm for less than $900.


----------



## ilovman1 (Apr 14, 2006)

*2005 Scattante CFR LE Road Bike*

I just got one of these. Did tons of research and in the end decided i would not get a better buy. got it a week ago and almost put on 200 miles. love the ride. One tip....look for the cheapest sale price on the internet, print it out and take it to the store. I did that and picked mine up for $1960 originally from $2899 - on sale now for $2299. Plus I joined the Performance team and now have a $200 instore credit (i added a computer and 2 carbon water cages). I complained bitterly about the negative seat post reviews so got a free upgrade on that. I was in the store MANY times test riding the bike, putting it on hold and asking plenty questions. I think the store manager got tired of seeing this gal in his store and wanted to get rid of me!!!! all in all an excellent buy. can't go wrong. Having said that though I think I will use my store credit to upgrade the wheels. I am a serious recreational rider but am curious if there are any serious riders out there who have a Scattante and what they think of it. I do mostly very long rides with even longer mountain climbs. Once summer is in full swing the bike will be truely tested.


----------



## Srexy (Oct 25, 2005)

I have an 04 R650 and have ridden it for 3000 miles whilst not on my MTB. I got it for $900 out the door and I honestly think it's one of the best bike purchases I've ever made. 

I recently purchased a Fuji Team Issue Carbon but I'm still going to use the Scattante for crits as I love the stiffness of the frame and the aggressive geometry. The only thing I upgraded on my bike was the saddle - the stock saddle was balls.


----------



## da0b1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*2010 follow up*

Hey everyone I just wanted to post up a longterm review of the scattante R-660. I bought mine barely used in 2007 since then it's been 3 years of hard riding / touring in and around New York City... I ride everywhere 300+ days a year, I typically do 100 miles a week so this bike has over 14,000 miles on it. I am still on the original tru-vativ crank with it's second set of chainrings the ultegra derailleurs have stood the test of time as well as the brakes but that's about it... The wheels were a joke and the bearings didn't even last 6months.. I upgraded the wheels to Bontrager race-lites a few years back. Seeing as I do ride A LOT and in adverse conditions (winter, snow, SALT) the bike has held up pretty well. The Carbon seatpost froze up last winter and as a result of expansion has left a pretty nasty crack in the frame, also the carbon seatstay cracked this summer, both cracks are spreading and I fell like I may be laying this baby to rest soon... 

The lesson in this? this will be the last no-name Taiwanese carbon hybrid frame I buy... the frame warranty is for 5 years, and I wouldn't expect the frame to last much longer than that under heavy riding.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The bike has served you well under those conditions. Even among the big brands, such riding conditions will be quite harsh. It did pretty well.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds reasonable, and you're covered under warranty anyway. Id say you got your moneys worth, and then some.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

da0b1 said:


> . I ride everywhere 300+ days a year, I typically do 100 miles a week so this bike has over 14,000 miles on it*.The lesson in this? this will be the last no-name Taiwanese carbon hybrid frame I bu*y... the frame warranty is for 5 years, and I wouldn't expect the frame to last much longer than that under heavy riding.


 really? I thought the lesson is bought a *used bike* with a $399. frame/fork (current sale price), and rode it in the worst conditions possible for *14,000 miles *.  That's what, .028 cents a mile. Do you really think a Trek, Dale, or Spec. built in the same Taiwanese factory would have lasted longer under those conditions?

http://allanti.com/articles/where-was-my-bike-made-pg328.htm


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

da0b1 said:


> The Carbon seatpost froze up last winter and as a result of expansion has left a pretty nasty crack in the frame, also the carbon seatstay cracked this summer, both cracks are spreading and I fell like I may be laying this baby to rest soon...


I'd be laying that puppy to rest NOW. Riding a bike with a cracked frame & cracked carbon seat stay sounds pretty dangerous to me! I'd imagine if it lets loose while you are riding it you'll be off the bike recovering from injuriesfor a few months minimum.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

I, on the other hand, think that stinks. Even in those conditions and after ONLY 14k I'd expect a frame to last more. Go to ebay, get yourself a 20 year old steel frame, build it up and I promise you it will take way more than 3 years to rust beyond usable.


----------



## lust4bikes (Aug 1, 2010)

A fellow club member had a Fuji aluminum frame bought from performance and the chainstay cracked. This was out of the warranty period, but Fuji replaced the frame... they didn't have the aluminum one anymore, so they replaced it with a top of the line carbon one. Needless to say he is very happy. He is also riding faster too....


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

nenad said:


> I, on the other hand, think that stinks. Even in those conditions and after ONLY 14k I'd expect a frame to last more. Go to ebay, get yourself a 20 year old steel frame, build it up and I promise you it will take way more than 3 years to rust beyond usable.


 I just broke a Columbus Thron steel frame earlier this spring. Had about 10 to 14K miles on it and not a spot of Rust anywhere. Metal fatigues and so does everything else, the older it is the less life it is likely to have left in it.


----------

